# FORD LOVERS - I took these pix while stuck in traffic



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I think its just a 1985 Honda Civic with a kit on it.

I bet it has Avocado Green Neon lights under it and those glowing valve stem thingies.


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

dreamz said:


> my goodness that's disgusting ^^
> 
> for heavens sake ladies put some damn clothes on!!!!


 it will take alota cloth to cover them up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Too bad the truck with the 'fluffy' ladies in it is a chevy or gmc.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I found this truck on another truck blog site


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool trucks, just a bit on the side of nonsense. The guy in the video EXPLAINS it all!


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

could be a cummins I know the 550 and above you can get a cummins or cat diesel It does look like it has the wide track fender flairs, which everything 450 or above has. The bumper would have helped but since it is after market cant tell. Could have swaped the rear to a super single, but more likely looks like just converted to SRW.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dayusex said:


> could be a cummins I know the 550 and above you can get a cummins or cat diesel It does look like it has the wide track fender flairs, which everything 450 or above has. The bumper would have helped but since it is after market cant tell. Could have swaped the rear to a super single, but more likely looks like just converted to SRW.


It doesn't have the DRW fenders, they stick out quite a bit more, like this:








As far as I know, the largest truck offered with SRW is the F350. So, assuming that the Cummins stickers are accurate, he either took a Cummins powered DRW F550 and converted to SRW and swapped in a SRW bed, or he rebadged a F250 or 350 as a 550 and swapped the powerstroke for a Cummins.

I would guess that it's the later, considering how popular that swap is, particularly with the sled pullers. Besides, I've never heard of a "rockstar" F550 from Ford, which makes me think that it's an aftermarket badge.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

He has suspension that OUTDOES the 550 and therefore it is at least equal to one. That is why the Re-badge IS there. Simple.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> I found this truck on another truck blog site



That is the SAME truck.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

................................:thumbup:


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

It is a 250 or 350 re-badged with 550 badges. Gauranteed! Easy to do! Also it is not a V8 Diesel, it is a I6 diesel. I had the Cummins transplanted, it would be the 5.9 that you would find in a Dodge. If it still had the origianl engine then yes it would be a V8 diesel. BTW V8 diesel means nothing as far as mileage like a big block VS a small block or sixer!

Diesel-nut,
Alex


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> He has suspension that OUTDOES the 550 and therefore it is at least equal to one. That is why the Re-badge IS there. Simple.


 what?!?! 550 and up have differ axles and I believe different frames


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

TempestV said:


> It doesn't have the DRW fenders, they stick out quite a bit more, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also widetrack fender flairs have to do with the FRONT of the truck. Notice how it has stock fender flairs as well as the bumper is "wider". What you are referring to is correct, that 450 and above is DRW only, but I just assumed with all the hassle he went through in suspension he could have easily swapped to an SRW setup with bed.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

frame's different on a 550, and he would have had to get a bed to put on it because the 550 does not come with a regular bed in any configuration. I have read through a lot of write-ups on these kind of projects being a diesel-nut myself and most of these types of builds are a 250 or 350 that is re-badged, there is no reason to think otherwise. I promise you that is a Sterling 10.25/10.5 axle under the rear of that truck too which is STOCK in a Superduty. Also until 2008 the 450 was not available with a regular bed either. And even though it has a 2008 tailgate, it is not a 2008 truck... I can see enough of the interior to know it is pre-2008, and the badges are 99-04 style and aftermarket anyway becasue they say rockstar. Front suspension is pre-05 because in 05 they switched to coil-front


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

........................


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> He has suspension that OUTDOES the 550 and therefore it is at least equal to one. That is why the Re-badge IS there. Simple.


Nope.... Just lifted, not that much heavier of a suspension system.


----------

